# What to look for...cream seperator



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Are there things to look for or avoid in a cream seperator? Are there parts that wear out?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Not really sure about an answer for your question....we bit the bullet and bought this one

http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3530&cat=0&page=1

I am very happy with it's performance, it comes with extra o-ring gaskets ( guess that's one of the easy to wear out bits) There are going to be those who say go non-electric I'm sure but I just can't see all that cranking..it has to be so fast to work properly.
Good luck with your search...I've not seen too very much in the form of cream separator questions being answered.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i have two *old * mccormics that still work great....i have a table top wards as well that works fine too. 

i have found them not worth the effort to clean unless of course you have goats

a laddle works good enough for me so i dont use them


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Just don't get a cheap plastic one. It won't last like metal! Get an old one; if that doesn't help, check out Suryoday's separator - they've got all metal ones. Not good english speaking, though - step lightly!


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I had an old McCormick and I loved it. We bought it for $35 at an auction. But it was just too big and I only keep 12 goats and only separate about 10 times a year. So, I sold it and bought a NOVO. 

The NOVO has plastic housing and bowl but the cone pieces are made of stainless steel. It is easy to use, clean and store. Also, if any part of the separator breaks or get lost they will replace parts!! They are a small family owned business and very nice people to work with. I bought mine 4 years ago when they were just starting out on ebay and have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Ah, those McD's were braw beautys!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I bought one of the cheaper ones, a Novo. I am very pleased with it. There are less parts to wash and it works great. This separator motor has no brushes that can wear out. I had an older, manual machine, and believe me, I would rather use the electric model. The older models have a lot more discs to wash than the new, electric machines. 

http://novocreamseparators.com/blog/the-design/


----------

